# Precision Matthews Digital Read Out (DRO)



## wvnitroman (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a PM Model #TOP20-2L DRO (installed at Precision Matthews) on my PM1236T lathe. The DRO reads fine on the X Axis, the Y is another story. I set up a dial indicator as straight and true as I could by eye and also used the dial on the handle. When I feed the Y in 0.100" according to the dial indicator and dial, the DRO shows 0.499, which is obviously a problem. When physically moving the Y 0.100",(using the dial indicator and dial) the DRO should show 0.200". Any idea what is going on? TIA

Kevin


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 12, 2018)

I would expect (hope) the Y axis to read half of the actual movement of the tool. Dial reads 0.100, readout reads 0.050 Either that or the same as a dial indicator.  Anything else can't be right. I suggest a call to Matt 

In the first case, perchance does your readout read 0.0499?


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 13, 2018)

On a lathe, the x axis is the cross feed and the z axis is the carriage movement.

If you are reading  5 x the actual movement on the cross feed, it sounds like you are set up for a 1 micron scale but actually have a 5 micron scale. It also sounds like you are set up for reading radius (actual movement of the cross feed) rather than diameter (the resultant reduction in diameter).

You should be able to change those settings by going into setup.


----------



## wvnitroman (Dec 13, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> I would expect (hope) the Y axis to read half of the actual movement of the tool. Dial reads 0.100, readout reads 0.050 Either that or the same as a dial indicator.  Anything else can't be right. I suggest a call to Matt
> 
> In the first case, perchance does your readout read 0.0499?


Actually it does read 0.4992


----------



## wvnitroman (Dec 13, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> On a lathe, the x axis is the cross feed and the z axis is the carriage movement.
> 
> If you are reading  5 x the actual movement on the cross feed, it sounds like you are set up for a 1 micron scale but actually have a 5 micron scale. It also sounds like you are set up for reading radius (actual movement of the cross feed) rather than diameter (the resultant reduction in diameter).
> 
> You should be able to change those settings by going into setup.


If what you are saying is correct, then I have a bigger problem. When I run the carriage length wise, it reads on the "X". When I run the cross feed, it reads on the "Z/Y".


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 13, 2018)

wvnitroman said:


> If what you are saying is correct, then I have a bigger problem. When I run the carriage length wise, it reads on the "X". When I run the cross feed, it reads on the "Z/Y".



After reading this my first thought is that you have your wires crossed. 

Try switching the connectors around on the back of the DRO.


----------



## wvnitroman (Dec 13, 2018)

wrmiller said:


> After reading this my first thought is that you have your wires crossed.
> 
> Try switching the connectors around on the back of the DRO.


I had the same thought so I tried that and the cross-feed still reads the same no matter which axis it is read on. When I run the cross-feed in 0.100", one hundred thousandths, (using the dial and the dial indicator), it still reads 0.4998". Four hundred ninety nine and eight tenths. Scratching my head........


----------



## Briney Eye (Dec 13, 2018)

wvnitroman said:


> I have a PM Model #TOP20-2L DRO (installed at Precision Matthews) on my PM1236T lathe. The DRO reads fine on the X Axis, the Y is another story. I set up a dial indicator as straight and true as I could by eye and also used the dial on the handle. When I feed the Y in 0.100" according to the dial indicator and dial, the DRO shows 0.499, which is obviously a problem. When physically moving the Y 0.100",(using the dial indicator and dial) the DRO should show 0.200". Any idea what is going on? TIA
> 
> Kevin



Sounds like you should start by reading Precision Matthews DRO setup document.


----------



## wvnitroman (Dec 13, 2018)

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!! I wish I would have had that document hours ago. Looked at the document and problem solved in 2 minutes. I looked through everything I received with my lathe and this was not in there. THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 13, 2018)

Good to hear your problem is resolved.  As an afterthought, if the DRO was installed by PM, they should have done a proper setup.  On reason for having it vendor installed is so it is ready to rock and roll when you take ownership.


----------

